# Complain on casino



## Katori (Jul 22, 2015)

I`m a beginner in card games, but I really like it. I have only one problem: I don`t know which casinos really can be trusted? And where I can complain in case casino cheats? Oh, it make me crazy!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Casinos do not have to cheat ..........the odds are in their favor anyway


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Katori said:


> I`m a beginner in card games, but I really like it. I have only one problem: I don`t know which casinos really can be trusted? And where I can complain in case casino cheats? Oh, it make me crazy!


none, you should never trust a casino. their goal is your money, nothing else.

Play with friends instead, build relationships and have a good time I would advice, but you do as you choose of course


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Katori said:


> I`m a beginner in card games, but I really like it. I have only one problem: I don`t know which casinos really can be trusted? And where I can complain in case casino cheats? Oh, it make me crazy!


So let me get this straight Katori, you randomly decided to come to a site called Prepper Forum and post that you are a beginner in card games but you really like it. And yet you don't know which casinos can be trusted?

Congratulations!...you get the "I'm So Stupid I Have No Idea What I'm Doing" Award.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> So let me get this straight Katori, you randomly decided to come to a site called Prepper Forum and post that you are a beginner in card games but you really like it. And yet you don't know which casinos can be trusted?
> 
> Congratulations!...you get the "I'm So Stupid I Have No Idea What I'm Doing" Award.


or there will be a follow up from another poster that says "this casino can be trusted - and you get a FREE spin to"


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can definitely trust Harrahs! They give comps out all the time. They even let you have a free spin ever so often. Hope this help. Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!
Gamblers Anonymous
20 Questions | Gamblers Anonymous
U.S. Hotlines | Gamblers Anonymous


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Your first question in a Peppers Forum is about Casinos? Dumb ass.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> You can definitely trust Harrahs! They give comps out all the time. They even let you have a free spin ever so often. Hope this help. Thanks.


Are you getting kick backs?


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Katori said:


> I`m a beginner in card games, but I really like it. I have only one problem: I don`t know which casinos really can be trusted? And where I can complain in case casino cheats? Oh, it make me crazy!


Welcome to the site. You are the reason I am a prepper. I wish you well in your card games. It has been a long time ago, but I think the complain office at most casino's are at the exit.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't believe you're old enough to get past casino security, sir.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

slippy said:


> so let me get this straight katori, you randomly decided to come to a site called prepper forum and post that you are a beginner in card games but you really like it. And yet you don't know which casinos can be trusted?
> 
> Congratulations!...you get the "i'm so stupid i have no idea what i'm doing" award.


hahahahheee maf rotflmao


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I work too hard for my money to throw it away at a casino.
Heck, I don't even play the lottery.

You might want to brush up on your American idiom also.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

first give all you money to me, then forget about your money for oh, about 10 minutes then go to the front desk of the casino ad tell them you just gave all your money freely to me, and point at me , then why the rep asks who just turn to look for me again and reply Damn it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They cheat by not letting you count cards at the Blackjack table, if you ask me.

Circus-Circus was always the loosest games, to me. Harrah's was pretty good to me, too. I didn't have very good luck at MGM.

My experience was in Reno, 1982-1983. Things have probably changed.

Good luck, and stay away from the title loan places.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Geez!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Katori said:


> I`m a beginner in card games, but I really like it. I have only one problem: I don`t know which casinos really can be trusted? And where I can complain in case casino cheats? Oh, it make me crazy!


Here is a picture of Las Vegas:









Do you REALLY think those casinos are built by them losing money to gamblers?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Casinos do not have to cheat ..........the odds are in their favor anyway


Maine Marine is absolutely correct. The only game in a casino where the odds are not in the houses favor is poker. And that is because they take their cut straight off the top.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I type this from my hotel room @ Seneca Niagara Falls. I go to casinos a lot for work. I NEVER spend my own money in a casino. I play the comp money and when it is done I walk.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> They cheat by not letting you count cards at the Blackjack table, if you ask me.


Hmmm, they don't let you cheat by counting cards, like are you entering the cards played into your laptop? If you do it in your head, how do them know you are counting?

Just thinking outloud.

*Rancher*


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a pattern to winning when you are counting cards in blackjack, that pattern can be recognized.
It is not illegal to count cards - it is against the policy in all casinos that I am aware of. They will never have you arrested but they will put you on a blacklist and casinos share their blacklists. They will also have you rudely ejected from their establishment without your winnings. Since electronics devices and video recorders are not allowed by patrons you have no proof that you won anything.

Aren't comps given to those who win or lose big? To the winners to keep them there ling enough to lose and the losers to keep them coming back?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I type this from my hotel room @ Seneca Niagara Falls. I go to casinos a lot for work. I NEVER spend my own money in a casino. I play the comp money and when it is done I walk.


We were in Niagra Falls, ON a couple weeks ago. Didn't go to a Casino though.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

My complaint with casinos is they always get my money, or maybe I should learn to walk away!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got enough habits. Glad gambling isn't one of them.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> We were in Niagra Falls, ON a couple weeks ago. Didn't go to a Casino though.


I have a stack of about 12 of the casino cards stretching from Indiana to the east coast. I NEVER spend my personal cash on the machines. This past trip, the casinos gave me $110 of free play. I was able to turn that free play into $47 in my pocket. I consider the trip unsuccessful. Successful from my viewpoint is to turn all free comp play into pocket cash. I think I spent $15 on food.

My strategy is always the same $.25 slots, max bet, until the comp money is spent. If the spin hits, I cash it out and pocket the winnings.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Just left Vegas. Apparently, they did NOT build those casinos and multi billion $ hotels by making it easy to win. Luckily, I have self discipline and only lost 1/3 of what I took to gamble with. I made it all up in shower caps and sewing kits. Take that Vegas!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

This Thread......
This thread is a prime example of an issue with this forum.

I would expect moderators to perform an administrative filter function. Anyone who makes post #1 here should be reviewed and approved before it is public. It is that way on half the forums I follow. If that #1 post isn't on point, relevant to the group, and perform some functional introduction, it gets denied and the new poster gets a kind and friendly (probably canned) e-mail advising them that they missed the mark and to give it the ol' college try again. They get three shots - miss it by #3 and POOF you are gone and can try to apply again later after a predetermined period - like a week or something. This would stop all of the Nigerian Bankers selling slightly used rafts and people looking for gambling advice.

Which if you are into gambling, I think I might know a Nigerian Banker with a raft for sale. ;-)

In order to mitigate the risk of thread-jacking, I'm going to cross post this in the section for Forum Support.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...7620-require-moderator-approval-1st-post.html


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You can trust all casinos.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Casinos are built on the winnings on the slot machines alone. The slots pay out 95+% of the money they take in and what's left pays for the casino in three to five years. You figure out how much money a casino takes in...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> This Thread......
> This thread is a prime example of an issue with this forum.
> 
> I would expect moderators to perform an administrative filter function. Anyone who makes post #1 here should be reviewed and approved before it is public. It is that way on half the forums I follow. If that #1 post isn't on point, relevant to the group, and perform some functional introduction, it gets denied and the new poster gets a kind and friendly (probably canned) e-mail advising them that they missed the mark and to give it the ol' college try again. They get three shots - miss it by #3 and POOF you are gone and can try to apply again later after a predetermined period - like a week or something. This would stop all of the Nigerian Bankers selling slightly used rafts and people looking for gambling advice.
> ...


I was looking through some stuff trying to find an RSS or Atom feed for this forum and discovered I have a folder of subscribed threads. Then I found this one. Why in the hell would this thread of nonsensical gambling be in my subscribed box. That's when I found the response above. Since the site is under new ownership / managership, I thought WOW! what a good time to resurface this - especially considering that shit-box child molester toyota truck that popped up for sale in someone's first post. Maybe this is worth re-considering?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I paid for over half of my college tuition playing cards. That being said, this is clearly not the forum to be discussing gambling, or casinos in general.

The OP should go to a gambling forum with these kind of questions... and just to 'assist' his entry into those forums, he might ask about "shills" and "props". They are not illegal, or even a bad thing, and they have to identify themselves when asked, by law, but probably important info to a new rookie player. 

Thank you Lowball, Omaha, and Hold'em for my Bachelors Degree!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

None of them. That is how they build those fancy buildings ,motels and pass out the cash to tribes and investors. By taking yours.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Katori said:


> I`m a beginner in card games, but I really like it. I have only one problem: I don`t know which casinos really can be trusted? And where I can complain in case casino cheats? Oh, it make me crazy!


Trust me I love you

I won't ......in your throat

The check is in the mail.....

I'll gladly pay you back Tuesday for a Hamburger today.........

The Black lives folks are beautiful.

Immigrants today are the same at Ellis Island.

Want some more BS? Mobsters and Cons, who bring cheap Hookers, thugs , drug dealers for the hookers, thugs and clients.......

Want that for your Mom?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We all need to go to Katori's house and play cards ,, I think we can make some good money .


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gambling is a waste of time, unless you're good and have lots of money to blow. I been a few times in Shreveport, Arizona and Cali. Whoopie. I'da had way more fun with a rifle, spotlight and some piggys.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Way back when I use to do such things...casinos would give you free drinks, maybe they still do? I'd sit in the lounge play Keno BS and drink. I never won, I never spent more than a few bucks and figured what I spent playing Keno offset what I spent on the drinks if they'd charged me for them.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I was a bit confused about the casino question, I don't think anyone here would care?interesting, maybe you are on the wrong site or looking for an argument.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Spam reported


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Spam reported


Thank you


----------

